

A map of all Rolling Stones tours done with reveal.js and cartodb.js - jatorre
http://vizzuality.github.com/rollingstonesmap
Open Source map done with reveal.js and cartodb.js showing all concerts and tours of The Rolling Stones.
======
hnriot
Looks very slick, but it's really uninteresting seeing where the Rolling
Stones toured like that. It doesn't really add anything of any value to me.

------
pav3l
Pretty neat. A suggestion: instead of having straight white lines connecting
the nodes (cities), why not add color that will change (say from blue to red),
parameterizing time, so the trajectory is clear. Also it could be more
visually pleasing to "smooth out the kinks", e.g. use splines. Other than well
done!

~~~
jatorre
Yes. We tried smooth vertex and personally I thought they look better, but
well, got into a design discussion and I lost. The color idea I think is a
good idea, also maybe arrows? maybe too old school.

